# Favorite dewormer?



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

What are your favorite dewormers? Dog dewormers, special medicated food, etc. There's so many options I can't decide. 

I'm asking because I was a bad fish keeper and didn't pay much attention to my fish because I was busy, and have just figured out they have internal parasites. It started with my dwarf pencilfish eating like pigs and somehow losing weight and appearing to starve to death. The same just happened with my favorite pleco, and yesterday I watched one of my bettas swallow a dead pencilfish. That same pencil was a massive pig and yet he died skin and bone.

I posted this while on my phone and realized I selected the wrong category to post it in. Whoops! Maybe this still counts as "other fish" since it's started with pencils and plecos...


----------



## ThaiBettafisheu (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi, I'm very interested in this topic too! what is the best dewormer?deworming tablets for dogs are effective? how many liters should the tablet be dissolved? 
thanks for the answers


----------

